# Pure strain Endler's



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just reading that a sure way to tell if an Endler is pure or not is that the pure strains have the classic ice blue/white dorsal fin. They say that trait is usually lost with the first sign of cross breeding.

Anyone know if that's fact or fiction?

BTW Bill, the ones you sent me all have that feature on their dorsal.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The first pictures I saw of Endlers were of wild caught specimens not that long after they had been "discovered". What hit me about them was the bright reflective green on them, conjectured to help them find good mates in the typicly green water soup they lived in. I have been disapointed that the endlers available touted to be pure(I don't doubt they are) don't have that green. I envisioned someone developing a line of endlers that are mostly green, but I guess that may have been something environmental that allowed that color to express.

just my 2¢


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Whenever mine summer outside in my barrell pond they always end up with more of the natural green when I net them out in October.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

All mine have a green splotch on the sides and they are indoors all year.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Mine also have that flourescent type green and are all indoors all the time.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Mine also have that flourescent type green and are all indoors all the time.


Oh, mine have it indoors too, it is just more proonounced when they spend some time outside.


----------

